# Benimar Mileo 246



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

My van will be a year old Oct 1st, time flies !!!Im just posting to say that at its first service I HAVE NO ISSUES TO REPORT. The ford base has been faultless and the only habitation issues I have had have been a pop rivet came off the flyscreen (put a bigger one on ) and some trim in the bathroom warped (fixed with silicone ). The only other things I want fixed are the bathroom door that I fell into and it does nt close as well as it did and the door stay outside split as a gust of wind took the door out of my hand and smashed into the door stay, so both issues I have done !! just makes a change to report a positive rather than a negative , still very pleased with my van choice.


----------

